# I need tips to adjust machine from fast startup



## Frantz (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm very new to sewing machines. I have two light industrial machines (Singer 31-15 and Consew 217). The Singer is the one I have that I got fully functional. It as a 1/3 hp clutch motor. I honestly think I'll be happier with this old girl in the long run but I can't get it to start slow. It always jumps. Any tips on what to adjust to make the start up smoother? Or do I just need more practice? Once she's running I can make a beautiful steady sound. Thanks!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I know there are several owners (and users) of the Singer 31-15 on the vintage machine section of QuiltingBoard.com And several also have newer industrial machines. I have three industrial machines, but have not used them yet (though one is a treadle). The guys on that board service their own machines, so they can be a lot of help.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

The fast start-up may be related to the motor size on the 31-15. I had one and had the same issue. You may get accustomed to it with time.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 19, 2014)

So maybe seek out a 1/4 motor? The machine current will go faster than any hobbyist would ever ever need.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Just need to practice and practice some more. Most all commercial machines are fast. But with practice you will learn to judge the pressure you need on the foot pedal. I use to work in sewing factories. We moved around alot back when we were younger and I worked in lots of different sewing factories. It just takes practice.


----------

